# Sendmail nach Postfix



## terisis (15. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

nun muss ich auch mal etwas fragen:

Ich habe gestern eine Serverumstellung von Sendmail auf Postfix gemacht. Das funktioniert auch erstaunlich gut. 
Ich habe die virtusertable von Sendmail so weit konvertiert, so dass Postfix diese verarbeiten kann.
Es gibt jedoch ein Problem, für dass ich noch keine Lösung gefunden habe:

Das Problem: 
Es gibt die Domain test.de
Diese hat 3 Postfächer als Benutzer: user1, user2 und user3
In der Datei virtual steht hierzu:
user1@test.de user1
user2@test.de user2
@test.de user3 //Catchall
So weit so gut. Die Mails werden in die beiden Postfächer verteilt. Was da nicht reingeht, bekommt der user3.

Nun gibt es noch die Domain test.com. Alle E-Mails an diese Adresse sollen in das entsprechende Postfach von test.de. z.B. user1@test.com > user1
Hierzu habe ich in Sendmail folgendes eingetragen:
@test.com %1@test.de

Postfix interpretiert das leider etwas anders und leitet ALLE Mails an ...@test.com in das Catchcall-Postfach von user3 weiter.
Wie muss ich den Syntax verändern, damit das korrekt zugestellt wird ?

Ich weiß, das ist eine lange und komplizierte Frage.

Für eine Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Bye,

Sebastian


----------

